# Meet Freddie



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

e46Christian said:


> Same one you have ( 80-200 2.8 Nikkor). Once I learned to work around the limitations, it became my favorite lens.
> 
> If you want to exercise your patience through slow AF, try the 80-400 4.5-5.6VR some time. Ugh.


There are like 4 versions of that lens.
Is yours AF or AF-S? What year?
I'm surprised to hear of slow AF... it's good enough for me.

From post #14, I thought you were a Canon user.
Why would you say USM?


e46Christian said:


> Try f/5.6. It's so sharp that under most conditions, I have very little use for the USM. BTW, how quick is the D300 to AF on that lens?


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

Boile said:


> There are like 4 versions of that lens.
> Is yours AF or AF-S? What year?
> I'm surprised to hear of slow AF... it's good enough for me.
> 
> ...


I have an AF-D. Bought it last year, brand new. The AF speed is ok on my D70S, depending on what you're shooting. Depending on the situation, shooting a flying bird smaller than a mallard with that lens takes practice.

Anything pelican sized or bigger, and the lens is in its element. Can't wait for the next Airshow to try it out.

USM = Unsharp Mask.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

I have nothing to contribute about photography... but...

isn't that a green anole? Looks like it, i had one when I was younger.


----------

